# To Pump or not to Pump that is the question



## Shaz White (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi All, haven't been on here for 2 years but when you need to ask a question this is the place to ask it.....

I am currently injecting 5+ times a day but I have been offered to be put forward for a Pump.  I have had an appointment with the Diabetes nurse to discuss how it works etc.  and I can not make up my mind if its a good thing or not, I need to know what its like from someone who lives it.  At the moment I inject put my pen down and forget about it until I eat again, but if I have a pump its there all the time no getting away from it right??   How is that really??  I

s it a hindrance does it get on your nerves does it get in the way does it get annoying do you just want to rip it off sometimes???????

Do the pros out way the cons??

Be honest I need honesty to make an informed decision,  Thank you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2015)

Shaz White said:


> Hi All, haven't been on here for 2 years but when you need to ask a question this is the place to ask it.....
> 
> I am currently injecting 5+ times a day but I have been offered to be put forward for a Pump.  I have had an appointment with the Diabetes nurse to discuss how it works etc.  and I can not make up my mind if its a good thing or not, I need to know what its like from someone who lives it.  At the moment I inject put my pen down and forget about it until I eat again, but if I have a pump its there all the time no getting away from it right??   How is that really??



Short answer - much, much prefer pump to injections. Many people have just the same concerns before starting, but usually within a matter of days, weeks or months have adapted to hardly give wearing a pump a second thought. 
Have a read of this:
http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/05/face-off-mdi-vs-pump.html



> Is it a hindrance does it get on your nerves does it get in the way does it get annoying do you just want to rip it off sometimes???????



Not a hindrance to me at all. Diabetes is still annoying though, and YES (like most people) there have been times when I've just wanted to rip the thing off and throw it against a wall. But then sometimes I wanted to lob my pens out of a window too. 



> Do the pros out way the cons??
> 
> Be honest I need honesty to make an informed decision,  Thank you



Pros very much outweigh the cons for me. Better results, achieved with less effort and much more predictability. Basal on MDI was always a bit of a nightmare for me, and now I can see why!!

I would go for it while you have the opportunity. If you try it for a year or two and hate it you can always go back


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 13, 2015)

The pros outweigh cons by a country mile. Come to think about it I can't think of any cons 

Yes the pump is hard work to start with more so than any other time.
Personally I do not notice the pump at all, just fish it out when I need a bolus.

Ask your DSN if there is a spare pump that you can trial with saline so you know what it feels like.

Many people have a lot of worries and fears about going on the pump and that's because it boils down to fear of the unknown. Which is quite natural. 

Personally I would never go back to injections.


----------



## Redkite (Sep 13, 2015)

Pump, definitely!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 13, 2015)

T1 for 49 years, On pump for more than 8yrs. If a very BIG bloke tried to take my pump off me he would get a fright   Get your name down for one


----------



## Shaz White (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies it sounds like the pump it is then, and yes i was thinking along the lines of 'what have i got to lose' the nurse i spoke to did say you can go back to the pen but people rarely do


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 14, 2015)

Invest in the book pumping insulin by John Walsh. It's worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 14, 2015)

Good luck you will not regret getting one


----------



## heasandford (Sep 14, 2015)

My favourite thing about my pump is being able to give myself bolus insulin without touching anything except my meter - so even less that picking up your pen and putting it down after injecting!

Really hope it works well for you!


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 18, 2015)

Get a pump! Once you're used to it, it's so simple, doesn't get in the way and you forget about it most of the time, except when you're testing before food and you have to test at the moment anyway. Definitely get the pump. You won't regret it.


----------



## pottersusan (Sep 19, 2015)

Pump any day! You'd have a fight on your hands if you tried to take mine away


----------

